# EKG Screensaver



## Jon (Feb 18, 2005)

OK. I finally found the file of a screen-saver I saw a year ago. 
I have a copy of the FREEWARE EKG screensaver, with LOTS of rythyms.

If anyone is actually intrested, let me know, and I'll foward it to you.


Jon


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Feb 18, 2005)

give it to me yo, shorthairedpunk@yahoo.com
yes
thanks
much
my eyes bleed


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 18, 2005)

I'd love to see it Jon.


Thanks for sending it!!

~Jenn


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 19, 2005)

I would strongly recommend against posting your e-mail address in your replies, since this site is visited by google.bot and others on a regular basis.

I would PM the member with my e-mail address instead.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Feb 23, 2005)

Jon- I PM'ed you my email addy.

Thanks


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 27, 2005)

Interested party here!!! On your own time of course...  :lol:


----------



## Phridae (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Feb 19 2005, 01:24 AM
> * I would strongly recommend against posting your e-mail address in your replies, since this site is visited by google.bot and others on a regular basis.
> 
> I would PM the member with my e-mail address instead. *


 So does that mean my email addy at the bottom isnt safe?


----------



## TKO (Mar 22, 2005)

cool send it on over to me...sounds interesting


----------



## rescuecpt (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TKO_@Mar 22 2005, 12:03 AM
> * cool send it on over to me...sounds interesting *


 She lives!  Nice to see ya!


----------



## TKO (Mar 23, 2005)

hey!! yah i am around...dont come here as often as I should...just in the middle of a move to British Columbia.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Mar 23, 2005)

I would still like to have it as well.   Thanks


----------



## MedicPrincess (Apr 12, 2005)

I do still want to see this....can you send it soon?  Even though my home computer is down...I will put it on my sisters.


----------



## AJemt (Apr 12, 2005)

jon, could you PM that link to me if you get the chance? thx...


----------



## Summit (Apr 13, 2005)

Jooooooooooooooooooooon, you ever going to send me that?


----------



## rescuemedic7306 (May 5, 2005)

Free EKG screensaver here: http://www.geocities.com/smpst46/ekg/

 :blink:

or here: http://www.ticalc.org/pub/83/basic/media/animations/


----------



## Phridae (May 5, 2005)

Yay!!
Jon is such a slacker. Empty promises....


----------



## Jon (May 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae_@May 5 2005, 10:32 PM
> * Yay!!
> Jon is such a slacker. Empty promises....  *


 I thought I'd emailed it - SORRY!


Jon


----------



## CodeSurfer (May 9, 2005)

I got one... 


Thank you!


----------



## KEVD18 (May 12, 2005)

wait i want in on this


----------



## Summit (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae_@May 5 2005, 10:32 PM
> * Yay!!
> Jon is such a slacker. Empty promises....  *


 Yea! How many months ago did you say you'd email it to me? Still waaaaaiting!


----------



## Jon (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Summit+May 26 2005, 08:10 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Summit @ May 26 2005, 08:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Phridae_@May 5 2005, 10:32 PM
> * Yay!!
> Jon is such a slacker. Empty promises....  *


Yea! How many months ago did you say you'd email it to me? Still waaaaaiting!   [/b][/quote]
 I thought I did. PM me an email addy....


----------



## Summit (Jun 25, 2005)

STILL WAITING!!!!


----------



## Phridae (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Summit_@Jun 24 2005, 11:38 PM
> * STILL WAITING!!!! *


 I told you, empty promises.


----------



## Summit (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae+Jul 17 2005, 12:19 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Phridae @ Jul 17 2005, 12:19 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Summit_@Jun 24 2005, 11:38 PM
> * STILL WAITING!!!! *


I told you, empty promises. [/b][/quote]
 Yep! Worthless!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 17, 2005)

I had one on the screen, but the cat kept on getting up on the desk to watch it; knocking the phone off, chewing on the mouse cord...

I found it by the use of my best friend...... Google


----------

